# Making Repashy float?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, 
I'm waiting on a couple of Repashy packages to arrive. I've used it before and know they sink. I want to make them float for the top fish feeders. I was thinking of adding baking powder to the powder so it would generate bubbles in the gel. I'm not sure if it would leave sodium bicarbonate byproducts that would affect the fish.

thoughts?


****
Hmmmm, just did a little reading on making edible foams. It might be as simple as whipping/whisking Repashy while it's still liquid. The agar in Repashy is a good foaming agent.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, whisking didn't foam up the repashy.

Did a little reading on making floating fish food. It's all about the density of the protein and ratio of carbohydrates. To float they have less protein and more carbo.

***

I guess I'll have to do this physically by stuffing the Repashy in a carp rig/lure and attach a suction cup to it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had never heard of this food before, so, in case others were as out of it as I am, here is a link: https://www.store.repashy.com/repashy-fish-gel-premixes.html


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I made this to hold the Repashy from metal mesh I had 








Looks like a kitchen sink sponge holder.


----------

